# Game Improvement Irons



## GolfinginBama (Jul 24, 2010)

Good morning. I am new to the board. Wondering if anyone could give me opinions on game improvement irons. I am an 18 handicap and I have been thinking about stepping up and buying some Ping G15 irons. I am now using a set of 5-6 year old Taylor Made R5 (I believe, they are at the course right now)irons. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

at an 18, game improvement irons should help. But hit them first, and get any that you buy fitted for you


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome have you taken lessons from a pro?


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Welcome GB,
With only 18 handicap and 5 year old TM clubs as info it is tough to give you good info.
What kind of irons are they, blades, muscle backs?
Do you have any Hybrids in the bag?
How long have you been playing?
How old are you? (You dont have to say but as you age you cant swing as hard so sometimes graphite shafts can help as well as different shaft flexes)
Have you taken lessons?
Are your current clubs fit to you?

Just some questions that might help others here steer you in the right direction.

I have learned from some of my friends that golf that dropping $1000 on new clubs doesnt always help to lower your handicap. Many have done that only to become more frustrated at the game.

I started with an old set of blades, 1970 ish and bought new clubs and have seen dramatic improvement in how I hit the ball. 40 years is a lot of tech improvement. You might not see that much in a 5 year span.

Hope I was able to help a little and give you some more questions to ask or respond to that might point you in the right direction.


----------



## GolfinginBama (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input everyone. A little more info-

I have been playing for about 6-7 years off and on. Just started having time to play more consistently in the last year. Turning 40 soon. My TM irons are cavity back bought from Dick's. I am planning on getting fitted for my next set. I do have a hybrid in my bag - Cleveland Hibore 2i. I have taken a couple of lessons from a club pro. I have been working on a few basics, grip and swing plane. I played baseball through college and have had a tough time getting away from that swing. Prior to getting a little more serious, I had a terrible slice. It is still there from time to time, especially off of the tee, but it is improving and less notable.

Thanks for any additional input.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hey GB,

I have never seen the G15's but love the commercials. I know from what I have looked at for clubs, pretty much everyone's new line is labeled that... in a way. Well, not everyone's, but if you have been looking, you know what I mean. 

If someone that swings G15's could chime in maybe they could tell you what they had and what they thought and shoot once they switched.

If you want to stick with the cavity back look and feel, you would have to swing some and try them out. Find a store that you can at least hit some off the mat before buying. Better if you could do it at the range or a demo day. If you want that new hybrid look to all or most clubs, Adams has quite the line.


----------

